# Cleveland, Ohio OIS of a Murder suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cleveland, Ohio — On April 15, 2021 at approximately 4 a.m., officers responded to a 911 call for a male threatening a family in the 13600 block of Beachwood Avenue. Officers did not apprehend the suspect but arrested another individual for an unrelated drug offense. An additional call for the same known male threatening, was made directly to the district after this call. Officers responded and encountered the male, later identified as 25-year-old Innes Lee Jr. who was known to have multiple felony warrants for offenses including murder, aggravated robbery and aggravated menacing. On arrival, the officers encountered Lee who fled through yards on foot and attempted to climb a fence. 

Lee turned and pointed a firearm at an officer at which time shots were fired and Lee was shot. Officers rendered aid to Lee, however he was pronounced deceased at the scene. The Cuyahoga County Sheriff’s Office executed a search warrant on the abandoned home of the back yard in which the shooting occurred. During the execution of this warrant, two individuals were found hiding in the garage and were taken into custody. Narcotics and an assault rifle were also confiscated. Innes Lee Jr. was wanted on a murder warrant for the Sept. 1, 2020 gas station shooting death of a 48-year-old female. A 26-year-old female was injured by gunfire in the same incident.


----------

